# dramatic improvement in sa results



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi ladies.. 

i normally post on IUI section as that is what we are doing right now.. BUT i wanted to share some news with you and give you all (that need it ) some hope for dodgy SA results  

as you can see below DH had issues with motility, count - to a certain degree, and morphology... 

we had our IUI on monday and i asked for DH's results pre and post wash. i was gobsmacked ! 

pre wash 
his count has jumped from 50-60million per ml to 133million per ml,        
his motiliy (rapid progresive) has jumped from 16-20% to 53%          
his morphology was once 6% and then 14% and this time fell in the middle at 11% - so any advise on morphology supplements would be very welcome   
volume was about the same  

post wash previously he only had 6.2million active sperm   all at 90% rapid progressive and 100% normal forms..... wait for it ... this time he has improved so much from using the supplements he got 44.5 million active sperm with 85% motility and 100% normal forms    ! 

WHOEVER IS SCEPTICAL ABOUT SUPPLEMENTS DONT BE.. THE FIGURES SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES      

HOPE THIS BRINGS YOU ALL SOME ENCOURAGEMENT    

all we have to do now is wait to test.. the only thing im worried (very worried ) about is that i have been down reg'd and took my trigger shot on sat night and iui was 36 hours later but my temp showed an increase on mon morning about 33 hours after trigger - could this indicate i ov'd the day before.. the clinic told me the trigger would make me ov about 24-36 hours after .. surely i couldnt have ov'd earlier than 24 hour point.. ? if so was my egg dead before it even got the chance ?


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey bjb thats some difference, hope all goes well for use..  may i ask what supplements use where using?..xx


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry im only replying now .. that thing called 'work'  keeps getting in the way !  

we had our first sa test done in september and for three months prior to that dh was only on zinc.. but then we saw the amount of problems we had i started doing some research and pulled together this little lot 

- a good general multi vitamin - ours is called 'wellman' - can get it in boots etc 
- still on 25mg zinc 
- 500 mg L- Arginine (sp?) 
- 500 mg L - Carnitine (sp?) 
- 1000mg vitamin c 
- 400 mg of vit E and an additional 400mg of vit c (combined tablet) 
and three months ago i added a final one to the concoction 
- 120mg co - enzyme Q10 

poor old dh must rattle..  BUT he was so impressed with himself he is re inspired to keep taking them until we get our BFP...  

the initial outlay is quite a lot..   especially as co enzyme Q10 is quite pricey as is one of the L's. but im so glad we did it now. once one needs replaced i keep an eye out for offers and buy in bulk..  thats the easiest way i think to manage them and funds 

i cant remember why i chose all this but i was just pleased that DH was committed enough to take them every night..  

the vit e and c and co enzyme i think were chosen for their anitoxident properties and ther effect of motility 
zinc is a good alrounder for sperm and the amino acids (the L's as they are affectionately known to us) are for morphology and all round functioning of the sperm  

he was on everything from october and started Co emzyme at christmas time. there was no reason for keeping it out previously ..  i just stumbled across more information and by that stage he was used to taking a handful of meds so luckily one more didnt seem to matter.  

please dont expect miracles overnight as it takes sperm 72-75 days to make so hopefully once on them everyday you will start to see an improvement like we did ! keep on going with them xoxox 

please let me know and FAO me if you do start and they work for you .. i hope they do... 

im still trying to see how we can resolve our minor morphology issue now.. any ideas on that one ladies?


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey BJP - was telling DH about your wonder concoction of supplements and he is super keen to try them!! Could you give me the break down of exactly what I should buy for him and what he should take?
Thanks

GG


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi BJP  ,

Didn't get to say bye to you properly last night at Craigavon meeting, just noticed you have posted details of all the vitamins your dh took, might try d.p on some too, we have at least 7 weeks yet before treatment starts and anything is worth a try


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Whoops! I've just seen you already posted hem too. Thank you!! will be thinking about you these 2 weeks - keep me posted!


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi gg

i got a bit engaged with writing all them down to get chance to say bye bye to you too <hug>

i hope dh isnt put off by the list ! introduce them gradually .. it eases the blow lol !


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

got supplements yesterday - could nt believe the price of the co enzyme q 10!!!!!! All worth it though


----------

